# Historical Japanese Architectures in Taiwan(1895~1945)



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1934


*Judicial Yuan Of ROC*







photo by taipei walker




























photo by 波希米亞藍


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1930


* Yunlin *



Huwei Sugar Refinery Ciaotou


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1929


*Taipei*


photo by taipei walker


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1906

*Yilan*














photo by JessieLoTW


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Tainan



*Black foot Hospital
*


The building located besides the Beimen Church of the Beimen Presbyterian Church was the black foot hospital in the old days. This while building stands erect in the green field by Province way No.17 and become a special picture that is like a painting. This hospital has an honor history that the Presbyterian Church took care of black foot patients in Beimen area and helped many poor residents to get rid of the suffering of black foot disease. If they died unfortunately, some of them are directly berried in the back of the hospital. This hospital was closed for nearly 20 years and now it opens up again. The original old hospital beds are still there and the hospital was used as the prevention and cure center during SARA period


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1925




Bei men ,Tainan

Beimen Salt Works Office（now National Scenic Area Administration Office）


The history of Taiwan salt industry started in 1665 during the Ming dynasty. Beimen salt fields were the earliest cultivated fields and ended in May 2000 due to the privation of Taiwan Salt Corporation. There are also Beimen Chuchang office, Beimen salt-cleaning plant, and the house of Beimen salt-worker near Beimen salt fields. Beimen Chuchang office is the old Beimen Salt Works Office. It was built during the time of Japanese colonial occupation, and is about a hundred years old. It is a wooden single-story house built without rivets, and has Japanese appearance. During the time of Japanese colonial occupation（about in 1936）, the Japanese built smashing salt-cleaning plants in Lukang, Putai, Beimen, and Wushulin. The largest production amount was up to 300 tons each day. Beimen salt-cleaning plant is the earliest salt factory with continuous production process from producing, cleaning, making, transporting, and selling slat. It is a historical testimony. The house of Beimen salt-worker is a wooden single-story house with cement pottery and is 50 years old. Its façade was designed and built by French architectures with European style. The house of Beimen salt-worker is now Southwest Coast National Scenic Area Administration Office.

Shopping：Food products of milkfish.

Attention：Southwest Coast National Scenic Area Administration Office is open from 8:30am to 5:30pm. Visitors can go to the office during this period.

Extended route：Donglong Temple, Wang Ye Cultural Gallery, Beimen Lagoon, Beimen Salt Fields, Shungchun Coastal Ecology Park.



photo by 阿雷克


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very very nice


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1934


*Taoyuan*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Very very nice


Thanks...


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1919

*Tainan*

Anshun Salt-Field Ecology and Culture Village


Destination information: the predecessor of Salt Field Ecology and Culture Village is “Nan-Liao Salt Village”, located in the middle of previous Tainan salt fields. Because the position is in the previous Anshun Village of Xin-Feng County in Tainan State, that’s why the salt field named as “Anshun Salt Field”. This is one of the early developed salt fields in the “Taiwan Salt Federation”. Even though part salt fields and villages are damaged, there are many important historic assets, including aged canals, dock, water gates, and conservancy facility. Some buildings, like Salt Business Office and Salt Village, also remain since Japanese occupation period. 
Anshun Salt-Field Ecology and Culture Village is generally rebuilding. In holidays, visitors have chance to watch the real salt business process to experience the hard-working in the ancient period.

Shopping：The Cultural Village sells all kinds of bamboo decorations, bird nest, and shell cloth, which price is about NT$100 to 300.

Attention：Anshun Salt-Field Ecology and Culture Village introduces salt field culture in system. If interested, visitors could make appointment in internet to request introduction tours. Website:http://www.saltpan.org.tw/reservation.asp

Extended route：Nan-Liao Reserve, Sihcao Dajhong Temple、Sih-Cao Ancient Battery, etc.


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1930


*Taichiung*

Old Japanese Home

photo by sophia0324


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1900



*Taipei *








































































































photo by thoth188


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1938



* Taoyuan Shrine*



photo by vicjuan




























































































































































photo by tonytsaiucb






































photo by ming-home










photo by tonytsaiucb


















































photo by sinji1974






























photo by qx5.tw










photo by lsr1017.tw


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1917



*Changhua*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1910


*Changhua
*






















photo by 阿鴨^o^


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

*Kaohsiung *


Old Japanese home


----------



## 西藏属于中國 (Mar 30, 2008)

咦，不以为耻，反以为荣？


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

西藏属于中國;24670330 said:


> 咦，不以为耻，反以为荣？


What do you expect from them?:lol:


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1936


*Tainan . Taiwan*



































































































































































































































































photo by 自然顏色


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1935


*Changhua*






























photo by 魏秀娟





















photo by by kate


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

2004


Taipei .Taiwan
































photo by chris.jan


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

2004


*Nantou.Taiwan*

Neihu Elementary School

photo by jerry9527




























photo by yvon.liu





































photo by 大頭寶




















photo by AJUN -YEN










photo by cosbystudio


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1922



*Tainan.Taiwan*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1937




Kaohsiung .Taiwan


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1931



*Yunlin .Taiwan*


Yunlin Story House











photo by hoholu2007


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1930



*Tainan.Taiwan
*

Tainan Shrine Office


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1920


*Taitung.Taiwan*

Old Japanese home

寶町藝文中心






































































photo by zeke_hu











photo by Shuyu










photo by TERMEZZI


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1937



*Taipei .Taiwan*

















































photo by Taipei Walker









photo by kht


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1938

Taoyuan .Taiwan


Taiwanese House




















photo by sophia0324


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1920



Chiayi.Taiwan














photo by by Ernesto JT


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1934



*Taichiung.Taiwan*


photo by sophia0324



















photo by noookami


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1902


*Tainan.Taiwan*

Japanese Hourse


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1930

*Taipei.Taiwan*

Japanese Hourse












photo by Terry_Tseng










photo by Ernesto JT



































































photo by clanchou


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1925


*Changhua.Taiwan*
































photo by Jedi


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1920~1940 

*Tainan.Taiwan*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1930


*Hualien .Taiwan*










photo by evanhsieh









photo by benwu6533


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1940



Jhutian Station


* PingTung .Taiwan *






photo by のへや




























photo by LotusJuly 











photo by MOTTO PHOTO





















photo by iavhf



















photo by cynthia.su


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1914



*Taichiung .Taiwan *


Taiwanese House



http://blog.yam.com/adama/article/7943271


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

*Yilan.Taiwan*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

1928



Old Japanese House


*Taichiung.Taiwan*


----------

